# Cutting after a bulk



## RichMcGuire (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm looking for some opinions of perhaps some people who have tried different approaches.

To start, I have had no troubles doing generic bulking or cutting phases.  What I'm addressing has to deal with what is optimal.

Currently, I'm going through a few more phases of bulking, at least while winter is here and then during the summer, I'd like to hit a very low level of body fat again.

I had a couple ideas I was thinking of.

Option 1: Use the PSMF approach (basically RFL) to jump start a cut for 12 days and then taper off to a more traditional cut where it's a simple caloric reduction slightly below maintenance. At this point, I'd incorporate some of the Stubborn Fat loss Protocols from Lyle.

Option 2: Use the PSMF appraoch (basically RFL) to jump start a cut for 12 days and then move to UD2.0.

Obviously, I want to lower levels of body fat while retaining all of my LBM.  If option 1 can accomplish this, it might be easier to execute.  However, I'm still wanting whats optimal.  While the stubborn fat loss protocols help to retain LBM at low levels of body fat, I realize that both options technically  use them both as well.

Anyways, all opinions are welcome.  Maybe UD2.0 isn't as difficult to put into practice as it seems.  Or maybe people who have used it found they did just as well on a standard diet or maybe a ketogenic diet.  Just any input is appreciated   I have really been splitting hairs and researching quite a bit on fat and the human body and I have yet to find something concrete enough to say most certainly that one is better over the other besides the possible anabolic rebound UD2.0 offers.  And over on other forums, I've been told conflicting thhings.

Anyways, thx in advance.


----------



## Marat (Nov 6, 2010)

"Kick starting" a cut with PSMF is a popular approach -- I think that's a fine decision. Afterward, if you go straight into the UD2.0, what route would you take if your dieting stalls?

Perhaps sticking with the simple caloric reduction until that modality becomes ineffective would be the way to go. You can always switch to UD2 if you still have some bodyfat to lose.


----------



## RichMcGuire (Nov 6, 2010)

Marat said:


> "Kick starting" a cut with PSMF is a popular approach -- I think that's a fine decision. Afterward, if you go straight into the UD2.0, what route would you take if your dieting stalls?
> 
> Perhaps sticking with the simple caloric reduction until that modality becomes ineffective would be the way to go. You can always switch to UD2 if you still have some bodyfat to lose.



That's a good point. So, basically, another option could be, 

RFL --> Standard caloric reduction -->Stubborn fat loss protocols implemented when needed --> UD.2 (which incorporates SFL anyways) when and if needed?

I guess that would make things a more simpler approach.

I mean, I'm sure anything could work.  My last cut, which was the most successful was a really weird approach.  I only ate a small amount of carbs in the morning and perhaps lunch (less than 100g total) and then only had chicken breasts and green beans or eggs for my other meals.  I weight trained now and again and did SS cardio sometimes and intervals if I felt like it.

So, now, I'm looking for a more efffective approach.

Ty for the input.


----------



## Marat (Nov 6, 2010)

RichMcGuire said:


> So, now, I'm looking for a more efffective approach.



Feel free to be aggressive right off the bat if you'd like.


----------



## dave 236 (Nov 6, 2010)

The key is finding the best way for you to feel comfortable. You have to maintain a caloric deficit. some folks feel better cutting all carbs out and increasing fat intake;some like to have a moderate carb intake.As long as the calories stay low enough and you train in a way to retain the most lbm you'll succeed.


----------



## RichMcGuire (Nov 6, 2010)

dave 236 said:


> The key is finding the best way for you to feel comfortable. You have to maintain a caloric deficit. some folks feel better cutting all carbs out and increasing fat intake;some like to have a moderate carb intake.As long as the calories stay low enough and you train in a way to retain the most lbm you'll succeed.




Thx for the reply.

I'm aware of the thermodynamic energy equilibrium involved in body mass though.  My biggest concern was between choices that would ultimately retain the most LBM while still being simple.  Of course, when someone gets to lower and lower body fat levels, it can become more and more difficult to hang onto the good stuff despite the application of a proper tension overload.  

Both options I've included increase the amount of mobilization of fatty acids into the blood stream to provide energy instead of being forced to break down LBM for it.  I think I just worry too much about details.  Maybe my problem isn't my options, rather, it's my OCD, lol


----------



## Built (Nov 7, 2010)

Either option is fine. You can diet more aggressively in the beginning if you like - you're at your fattest at this point. You won't risk the loss of LBM. 

A third option would be to start dieting conservatively but with increased activity, then do PSMF for a couple of weeks to bump things along, then plan a week at maintenance while you increase your activity level again and prepare to go back to a modest cut. 

The few weeks on PSMF you're barely training; when I do it I think of the minimal training as a deload.


----------

